# Polynom Aufgabe



## Hilay (16. Dez 2020)

Hi ich muss für die Uni eine Datei erstellen, komme jedoch überhaupt nicht weiter und bin komplett überfordert... kann mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen?


----------



## httpdigest (16. Dez 2020)

Gibt es nicht so ein Template für solche Fragen/Anfragen, was man hier als Link einfach referenzieren kann, à la:
"""
Und wo genau hast du ein Problem? Bei welcher (Teil)aufgabe kommst du nicht weiter? Was genau fehlt dir an Information? Welche Begriffe genau verstehst du in der Aufgabenstellung nicht? Was (if any) hast du bereits probiert?
Wir machen dir hier keine Hausaufgaben, sondern helfen dir, sie selbst zu bearbeiten. Hierfür müssen wir aber wissen, wo genau wir mit Hinweisen/Hilfen ansetzen können.
"""


----------



## thecain (16. Dez 2020)

Helfen ja, machen Nein. Hast du Ansätze oder konkrete Fragen?

Oder wieder mal einDozent der aus heiterem Himmel eine Aufgabe verlangt die ihr noch niiiie hattet?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (17. Dez 2020)

Ich finde das ist eine wundervolle Aufgabe. Wieder ein typisches Beispiel für eine Aufgabe, welche viel komplizierter klingt als sie ist. Da du noch keinen Code gezeigt hast ist die einzige Hilfestellung, welche ich dir bieten kann Stichworte zu jeder Teilaufgabe.

a) arbitrary number of arguments
b) just a getter
c) element wise addition of arrays
d) arithmetics
e) altered array of size length-1
f) altered array of size length+1
g) String concatening


----------



## mihe7 (17. Dez 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es nicht so ein Template für solche Fragen/Anfragen, was man hier als Link einfach referenzieren kann, à la:


https://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/ komplett, besonders Punkt 1.2 Nr. 2, 5 und 7 sowie Punkt 5


----------

